# CFX Mask unboxing parody video



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello guys,

It is customary when receiving a box from CFX to unbox it with a video and post it on their facebook page. I got my first mask from them yesterday and decided to have some fun with the unboxing.

if you have 6 minutes for some cheesy humor and all around fun with some Halloween items, watch the video and enjoy.

If I didn't put this in the right category feel free to move it for me Roxy or Haunti


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That was a great video. My wife would kill me if I fired live paintball rounds inside the house.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, the poor skellies, and they meant so well, too

Really good looking mask and gloves!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The live paintballs were in my basement. The skellies up stairs got hit with tac balls which don't explode on contact. They were still live fire though and actually did damage. I think I took out 3 different rib cages and they shot pretty darn hard. When my wife got home she found the dog eating one of them. I then had to explain why there was a paintball upstairs haha.


----------

